# Who has the longest or shortest draw



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

It's summer and I'm board, mines 30.5"


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

holy cow! lol mines 24 i think!


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

singingarcher said:


> holy cow! lol mines 24 i think!


But I'm 6'2"


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

thirty-two inches


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

32.25" 6'5 or 6'6"


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

27"


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

29


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

30.5


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm hopelessly average. My sons are 12 or 13 inches each.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

26.5"


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Selil said:


> I'm hopelessly average. My sons are 12 or 13 inches each.


I think they have the shortest draw in the bag


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

EC0003
At 6 2" 30.5 is a lil long, unless you got some monkey ares on ya:mg: :wink:
Im 6 4" and mines 30, and I have a 6' 5" arm span


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> EC0003
> At 6 2" 30.5 is a lil long, unless you got some monkey ares on ya:mg: :wink:
> Im 6 4" and mines 30, and I have a 6' 5" arm span


I'm a little bit monkey and have a strange, mor recurve type anchor with the string on my nose


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

27''


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is my six year old....he's shooting a 19" draw length....


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Dub, that is a good looking kid and selil those are some fine looking young archers you have, double trouble!! I have 3 daughters and love them to death but sometimes wish I had a little fella to hunt and fish with.

I forgot--27" dl



Mark


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

i think i read somewhere that Shaq had Mathews make him a bow, the ProStar, with a 36" DL or so   

btw i have a 27" and measure 5' 8''


----------



## Hoyt4Ever69 (Jan 11, 2005)

31.5 im am 6'1"


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and am rather lanky and I only draw 30". I tried 30.5" and it was a stretch for me.


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

24"


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

27``


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

i'm 4 ft 11 and 7/8 and mines 23!!

mossy835-shotgun gal


----------



## Allen7791 (Jul 18, 2006)

I am 5'9" and mine is 27.5. can shoot 28" depending on the release I use.:darkbeer:

Mathews Switchback 70#
toxonics sights
gt 5575
muzzy mx broadheads


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm 6'3. I could go 30.5 but with the loop it drops down to about 29.5.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a 24.5 inch dreaw... I get made fun of all the time at league for my draw. LOL. 
Cept most the time I have glowbugang to hang with...she's also got a 24.5 inch draw so I got someone in the same boat to hang with.


----------



## Loo (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm 5-10, and I have gorilla arms.... I draw just shy of 30 inches.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

just 25"


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

its all a comort thing tall people and short people can have the same draw length mine is 26" and im 6'1 or so everyone says i should be shooting a 29 or 30 i braught it out a half inch and coudnt shoot i just wouldnt shoot good for me.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

i am 5' 11'' and shoot 30.5, it feels great, shot 29-29.5 and just dont like it. i like 30-30.5 with loop


----------

